# Samsung Led TV Spdif out Problem



## §Alptraum§ (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte richtig Bock in den Fernseher zu treten.

Weder ein Analog Ausgang hat er, um ein 2.1 Soundsystem anzuschließen, noch lässt sich der spdif Ausgang des TV nutzen.

Das Kabel ist Vom Spdif ausgang des fernseher zum spdif eingang der soundkarte verbunden.

Folgendes wurde bei windows 7 unter soundeinstellungen vorgenommen:
Wiedergabe "lautsprecher" usb multi  channel audio device
aufnahme ----der spdif eingang der soundkarte

unter konfig des device habe ich unter abhören folgendes eingestellt:
dieses gerät als wiedergabegerät verwenden................usb multi channel...

also spdif sollte dann beim 5.1 system ausgegeben werden..

ES GEHT NICHT...

weder unter linux noch unter windows 7.

soundkarte: digitus 7.1 usb soundkarte
tv: samsung ue46b6000

ps.: die klappe beim spdif ausgang beim led tv kam mir auch gleich entgegen, als ich das erste mal den stecker gezogen hatte.... HAMMER QUALITÄT******

wo könnte das problem liegen********?


----------



## chmee (14. Juli 2011)

Erstmal. SPDIF digital RCA oder optischer Toslink-Stecker?
Bist Du Dir in beiden Sachen 100%ig sicher?
Ist der SPDIF am TV wirklich ein Out und der SPDIF-In an der Soundkarte auch ein Eingang?
Ist der SPDIF-Eingang auch wirklich eingeschaltet, lautgemacht?

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Juli 2011)

Hi,
also der Samsung ue46b6000 hat einen optischen Soundausgang, das kann ich dir mit Sicherheit sagen.
Und die Digitus 7.1 usb Soundkarte hat auch einen 1 x Audio - SPDIF-Ausgang - TOSLINK und 1 x Audio - SPDIF-Eingang - TOSLINK.

Ich würde mal versuchen ob deine Soundkarte anders herum etwas ausgibt. Also vom Rechner zur Soundkarte.
Wenn das auch nicht funktioniert dann schließe deine Soundkarte dochmal über Klinke an den Fernseher und verwende die Lautsprecher des Fernsehers. Dann siehst du ob die Soundkarte überhaupt funktioniert.

Ist eventuell das Toslinkkabel geknickt worden?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Juli 2011)

Bist du sicher, dass im Digitalaudiostrom (S/PDIF) nicht das Kopierschutzbit gesetzt ist?
Wie reagiert die USB Soundkarte auf ein vorhandenes Kopierschutzbit?

Möglicherweise ist ja da schon der Hund begraben. *wuff* 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chmee (17. Juli 2011)

@JFS: Wie es scheint, brauchen wir einen optischen _Eingang_ an der Soundkarte.. Tatsache ist erstmal, bei einem optischen Kabel sieht man das Signal, ergo muß am Ende des TOSLINK-Kabels das rote Licht zu sehen sein, wenn es am TV angeschlossen ist. Ist dem so?

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Juli 2011)

@chmee: Man sollte seine Beiträge nochmals durchlesen bevor man sie abschickt . Dann hätte ich gesehen das ich nur den Ausgang, aber nicht den Eingang rein geschrieben hatte.


----------

